
Y Combinator En Español - farbodmansorian
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT6Be34q-4RGljatnDHoO8w
======
farbodmansorian
Hi Everyone, we've talked to over 1000 founders in Latin America and while
they know Y Combinator, they are not able to consume their online videos and
podcasts. To solve this, we launched an unofficial YouTube channel in Spanish
for YC. Our first video was uploaded today. Customer Pitch vs Investor Pitch -
Michael Seibel dubbed into Spanish.

[https://youtu.be/4HS_67o9Zpg](https://youtu.be/4HS_67o9Zpg)

